# Co2 Diffusers?



## warlord239 (Aug 12, 2011)

i want to do alot of plants in the area of my tank where the piece of driftwood is and leave a section open for swimming but do i have to have 1 of the co2 systems to do this and should there be an open spot or just go and cover the whole ground with plants?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

You definitely don't need co2, but it doesn't hurt if it's something you want to try. Scaping is up to you, but leaving an open area is a good idea if you have a decent sized fish.


----------



## warlord239 (Aug 12, 2011)

yea im not sure if i just wanna keep 1 or use the tank until i can get a bigger 1 in a few weeks and keep a few so i gotta think about it


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

You could always go with lower lying plants for the open area of your tank.

I scaped a tank once, and used _Hemianthus micranthemoides_ on half of the tank, and I just trimmed it short. It looked great!


----------

